# Sigarmla yakıyorum kendimi yüreğime çekiyorum nefesini



## MissPrudish

Another sentence for translation here:

*Sigarmla yakıyorum kendimi yüreğime çekiyorum nefesini*

Can anyone help with it? By the way some words I am not sure whether I wrote correctly 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ameana7

> *Sigaramla yakıyorum kendimi, yüreğime çekiyorum nefesini.*


 
While waiting Chazzwozzer, I can try to translate it.  There are two little corrections in the sentence. It means literally "I'm burning myself with my cigarette and taking your breath to my heart." It's a very rymhing sentence, but you have to wait another replies, because I cannot give it. Is it a song ?


----------



## MissPrudish

No, it is not. Thanks for the translation and the corrections as well


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Such a hip sentence indeed. 

Well, nefes can refer to five different things according to TDK dictionary; breath, which ameana has taken it as, is the first definiton and its third meaning is defined as "Sigara, pipo içilirken içe çekilen duman" so I'll take this one and re-translate it:

*I scorch myself with my cigarette and take a whiff of it.*

_Yürek_ usually defies translation and has clauses lost their meanings if translated.

I'm not completely satisfied with my translation either, but this is the best I can come up with this time, sorry.


----------



## ameana7

When i first read the sentence, I thought that the second part of the sentence meaned "your breath". I just thought that it was a song or poem which had been written for somebody else, but Chazz understood something completely different. I'm sorry for the misunderstood but how can you be sure?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Like I said, I'm not completely satisfied with my attempt either.

According to grammatical structure and the logic we have, there are two possibe meanings of nefes:

1- Soluk.
2- Sigara, pipo içilirken içe çekilen duman.

So I prefered the other meaning associated with cigarattes and smoking.


----------



## beberia

Chazzwozzer said:


> Like I said, I'm not completely satisfied with my attempt either.
> 
> According to grammatical structure and the logic we have, there are two possibe meanings of nefes:
> 
> 1- Soluk.
> 2- Sigara, pipo içilirken içe çekilen duman.
> 
> So I prefered the other meaning associated with cigarattes and smoking.


it's well down. don't worry


----------

